# Leveling Up Your Camper



## Regan2177 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I was wondering if anyone knew the specific prices OK Motors requests when you level up a camper. I hate how this game doesn?t tell you and I had to spend 10k to expand the first floor without knowing. Does anyone know how much it costs to add a second level or to redo a paint job? 

Thanks! 

~Add me if you want, kudos for kudos 
2463 5160 647


----------



## angiepie (Nov 23, 2017)

30,000 I believe for the second floor and 5,000 to re do a simple paint job.


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 23, 2017)

Default size: 4x5

Expand First Floor (1)
10,000 Bells
Floor Space: 4?6

Second Floor
30,000 Bells
Floor Space: 4?5

Expand Second Floor (A)
50,000 Bells
Floor Space: 4?6

Expand First Floor (2)
100,000 Bells
Floor Space: 5?6 

Expand First Floor (3)
150,000 Bells
Floor Space: 5?8

Expand Second Floor (B)
200,000
Floor Space: 5x6

Expand Second Floor (C)
250,000 
Floor Space: 5x8

I can confirm that this is the FINAL expansion. I don't see any benefit for paying off that final loan, so until I find out if there's some kind of bonus or reward for doing so, I'm not going to.







Also you don't get to choose what order or floor gets expanded, they just happen in the above order.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is my maxed out RV:

First level:






First level opposite view:






Second level:






Second level opposite view:


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks, tolisamarie! I'll save this because I just expanded my camper without knowing what the total would come to. They should probably tell you beforehand but at least I can pay it as a loan  Your interior looks awesome, by the way!


----------

